# Barnsdale Tunnel, Yorkshire, Mar14



## The Wombat (Mar 7, 2014)

*First explore en route to Sheffield. Also visited the Doctor’s House, and one other fail. Still, 2 out of 3 is good, and the site that defeated us will get a return visit in the future.
First tunnel I’ve been able to take the DSLR down, and despite how dark it is in there, I’m quite pleased with some of the results for a first attempt.*

_The Hull & Barnsley line passed through the Barnsdale tunnel in a very straight 1226 yards in length, and was opened in the 1880's. The last passengers passed through in 1932, although goods trains worked through here until 1959. The three airshafts have been capped._

































Limescale build up





Down the barrel





The Wombat










Finally, the Eastern portal





Dont be fooled... its a little bit dark in there!
As always, thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Mar 8, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------



## shatners (Mar 8, 2014)

That silhouette shots a beauty mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2014)

Looking good and fairly dry?great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fab set of pics!
Thanks...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2014)

Awesome. Pics came out very well indeed. Love the one of you as a silhouette aiming the torch infront of you. Lovely stuff


----------



## MrDan (Mar 8, 2014)

Very well lit!
I really liked this place, it wasn't as wet at the Eastern end when I went.

The photo I took looks like it's in a different place!


----------



## smiler (Mar 8, 2014)

A bit good that,I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 8, 2014)

Many thanks for all the comments everyone, do appreciate it 



shatners said:


> That silhouette shots a beauty mate


Thankyou sir, Honoured 




MrDan said:


> Very well lit!
> I really liked this place, it wasn't as wet at the Eastern end when I went.
> 
> The photo I took looks like it's in a different place!



Thanks Mr Dan.
Blimey.... that looks completely different
Thanks v much for posting that


----------

